# 05 GTO Clutch Issues



## 4WARNEDGTO (Apr 23, 2011)

I have an 05 GTO, with 90k, Im having some clutch issues. It has all new parts, New LS7 Clutch, New Slave and New Tick Master Cylinder, the master was put on about a month after the slave and clutch, the stock master couldnt handle it, but its going hard into the gears, espically 2nd, I thought it was the fluid because every two weeks or so it would get really black, I would empty out the resivor and put new fluid in and it would shift fine for a couple of weeks till it got black again. So this last week the fluid got black and I changed it and it made no difference. So I decided to change my fluid from GM Super DOT 4 to AMSOIL Fluid. I had Tick Performance bleed my whole system and when I left it was workin great, but its been about 4 days and its back to shifting hard into the gears and espically 2nd, sometimes it just wont go into that gear. Im lookin for any suggestion on what could be wrong or if anyone eles has had this problem, It has all new parts and shouldnt be shifting like crap.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most of the black in fluid is due to clutch dust getting past the slave piston seal. You shouldn't have it get that black that fast. You should be "flushing it" by bleeding tho as that completely cleans it out from the reservoir to the slave.


----------



## 4WARNEDGTO (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont have a remote bleeder yet so thats why I was doing it that way, but why does it shift good with new fluid or when its recently been bled, but shifts real hard after only a few days from doing that


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

4WARNEDGTO said:


> I dont have a remote bleeder yet so thats why I was doing it that way, but why does it shift good with new fluid or when its recently been bled, but shifts real hard after only a few days from doing that


Good question. You can still bleed it by crawling under the car and doing it from the bleeder down by the transmission. It's just a lot harder. While you're down there and before you start bleeding it I'd check to see if there is evidence of any fluid leakage at the little slot on the bottom of the bell housing.


----------



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm dealing with the same crap but I only have 24000 miles on my 05 M6. The clutch feels like mush and second gear grinds at higher rpm shift say around 5000rpm. I read the syncro's could be shot but I'm gonna do the fluids first and hope for no tranny work. How's that LS7 clutch doing for ya and what brand is it?


----------



## 4WARNEDGTO (Apr 23, 2011)

Its all GM Stuff, Z06 Corvette Flywheel and Pressure Plate, with a Camaro/Firebird Slave Cylinder, I like it, It works real well, and its an easy upgrade. Id would recomend it if your going to be making up too 500hp, thats what its rated for.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Monster!!!

FTW :shutme


----------

